# GH to speed up healing ??



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I have a slight tear where bicep attach's to tendon which i did in a strongman comp last wk. Physio just said the usuall 4-6 wks to heal.

Now I have 24iu of gh left over from a previous course, I am not planing to get any more till next year.

Just wondering if there is any point in using up this gh just to help healing of injury. I know it is not a lot but was just thinking weather 4iu Mon, wed, Fri for 2 wks would help at all. Or would it be just a waste of time?

Any opinions appreciated


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

there is always some benefits just try it 2iu before bed time cant get any worst


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,ve injected gh into my shoulder for months and the hearling is,nt that good..Glucosamine does about the same job...jmo...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

I am taking glucosomin. I am under no illusions and defiantly not expecting any miracles. Just thinking even if it speeds healing up by a day or two it would be worth it IMO as Ive got it sat there doing nothing anyway


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I,m even using igf for my shoulder with the gh and its not doing jack....I recomend a sports therepist...


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

eurgar said:


> I have a slight tear where bicep attach's to tendon which i did in a strongman comp last wk. Physio just said the usuall 4-6 wks to heal.
> 
> Now I have 24iu of gh left over from a previous course, I am not planing to get any more till next year.
> 
> ...


I had a bad hand injury 3 broken bones around 2 years ago, I was using igf1 and gh at the time and even the doctors were amazed at the speed I healed at. I also dosed right up on minerals and did everything i could to speed the healing process, inc thearapy, I actally don;t know what made the difference, but I always thought it was the growth igf combo:bounce: If nothing else I leaned out loads, I was only able to walk while in recovery, so the fat literally melted off.

hope this helps you out


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

But I do feel HGH and regular rotar cuffs exercises has fixed my shoulder up from a injury that has plagued me for years. I was battling to break through to 45kg DB shoulder presses for ages as the pain that followed was terrible when I tried and ended up putting me back to about 30kg DB's. These days I can do upto 54kg or more DB without any problems. So it's been a combination of HGH + rotaor cuff exercises, stretching better and cissus + glucosamine.

But a tear needs rest mate and ideally seen to by a doctor.... see if JW comes past as he had a recent tear and use GH loads if I recall right. But did see a doctor for it.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i tore both quads off the bones in jan 07 destroyed all the ligaments in my knees also, was in casts for 5 months then rehab for 3 more months i used 50mcgs of lif-1 and 10 ius of gh a day for the time i was in casts , the doctor more or less said take it but he cant be held reposible for saying yes , i was back on stage at the nabba pro-ams 16 months after the accident so i think the proof is in the pudding with this theory , my workouts are back were they were in 05 ie 450lbs squats 200kg leg presses , the only prob is airport customs and very cold weather .

chem

THAT THAT DOESNT KILL US , MAKS US STRONGER ?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

QUADS 16 MONTHS LATER @ NABBA PRO-AMS


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

It certainly helped me. I was jabbing into my shoulder, continued use stopped all pain/problems.

Haz


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

I have same prob as described by Taintedsoul, Would this be worth looking into some more? What dosage would be beneficial for this kind of treatment. GH is new to me


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

my docs suggested having plasma injected into the site to encourage growth, they take your blood, spin it to seperate plasma/platlets etc and inject it in.....only a few places do it (im luckily on private) but its used at elite level in sports

to be double sure though am using GH and IGF ;-) 8iu a day of hyge - but am putting it subq not site specific as wouldnt want to try and guess the exact spot or do more damage..just my thought though


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

aeon said:


> I have same prob as described by Taintedsoul, Would this be worth looking into some more? What dosage would be beneficial for this kind of treatment. GH is new to me


Hi mate, all i can tell you is what worked for me. I was taking 8iu ED of HGH. Site injecting 4iu EOD into the problem shoulder directly into the problem area.

Noticed a difference in about 3-4 weeks. Started to feel less painfull and tight. by the time i finished the HGH (6months!!) there was no pain or problems at all.

Not saying it will work for you, and it may have got better by itself without HGH. But the problem had persisted for over 3yrs thanks to a rugby injury. Now its all gone (forever i hope!!)

Haz


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

chem said:


> i tore both quads off the bones


How the hell did you do that??? :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

chem said:


> QUADS 16 MONTHS LATER @ NABBA PRO-AMS


fukin ell! well done mate! would you say he needs more then 24iu to get through it tho?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

chem said:


> i tore both quads off the bones in jan 07 destroyed all the ligaments in my knees also, was in casts for 5 months then rehab for 3 more months i used 50mcgs of lif-1 and 10 ius of gh a day for the time i was in casts , the doctor more or less said take it but he cant be held reposible for saying yes , i was back on stage at the nabba pro-ams 16 months after the accident so i think the proof is in the pudding with this theory , my workouts are back were they were in 05 ie 450lbs squats 200kg leg presses , the only prob is airport customs and very cold weather .
> 
> chem
> 
> THAT THAT DOESNT KILL US , MAKS US STRONGER ?


mate your a soldier and a beast...love folk who defy the odds!!!

your damn right what doesnt kill us!!!!


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Knifey said:


> Hi mate, all i can tell you is what worked for me. I was taking 8iu ED of HGH. Site injecting 4iu EOD into the problem shoulder directly into the problem area.
> 
> Noticed a difference in about 3-4 weeks. Started to feel less painfull and tight. by the time i finished the HGH (6months!!) there was no pain or problems at all.
> 
> ...


May be worth looking into some more, In all other excercises the shoulder is fine. But as soon as i lift 45's, its just as Taintedsoul described and i have pushed heavier so its frustrating.

Would it be better trying to go i.m into the prob ligament or would sub q do same job ??

Thanks


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

rather than self diagnose go see a sports physio and let me them determine the problem.... then sure use gh etc etc, but you might have the start of something more serious, why risk it

there is a differnce to manning up and taking the pain in a constructive way, but just carrying on when you have the start of an injury is follish IMO

go get it checked ASAP.....


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

noel said:


> rather than self diagnose go see a sports physio and let me them determine the problem.... then sure use gh etc etc, but you might have the start of something more serious, why risk it
> 
> there is a differnce to manning up and taking the pain in a constructive way, but just carrying on when you have the start of an injury is follish IMO
> 
> go get it checked ASAP.....


The gh is the next step for me, i spend 8 months of last year and 100's seeing a good sports physio. The progress i have made is night and day. But where somebody may get niggles for a few years after, this is what i would like to eliminate.

Ps sorry for the slight hijack of thread, still on topic


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

chem said:


> i tore both quads off the bones in jan 07 destroyed all the ligaments in my knees also, was in casts for 5 months then rehab for 3 more months i used 50mcgs of lif-1 and 10 ius of gh a day for the time i was in casts , the doctor more or less said take it but he cant be held reposible for saying yes , i was back on stage at the nabba pro-ams 16 months after the accident so i think the proof is in the pudding with this theory , my workouts are back were they were in 05 ie 450lbs squats 200kg leg presses , the only prob is airport customs and very cold weather .
> 
> chem
> 
> THAT THAT DOESNT KILL US , MAKS US STRONGER ?


How the fvck did you manage that?? mg:


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

soz for the late eply guys been flat out in my gms

, i was squtting and both legs just snapped was rushed to the hospitle lucky for me is 2 mins from my gym , was in casts for what seamed like forever but i was back squtiing within a year and well the pics say it all

, a injurie is just a set back guys warriors fight to the bitter end

chem


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ian,im sure you will be back up there next year mate...good luck pal.


----------



## Manimal B (Jan 18, 2010)

Wondering if someone could give me some educated insight???

I broke my ankleI in 3 places about 5wks ago...10 screws and a plate later, I am in an aircast. I just got the go ahead to start putting pressure on that foot and in 2wks I should be able to say fairwell to the boot.

My question is....Will GH help in a speedier recovery? Will any gear help as well? is there a down side to possibly recovering quicker due to this "help"?

Your thoughts????


----------

